# [recherche] client SIP

## jul16ar

Bonjour les gens.

Je suis actuellement à la recherche d'un client SIP (téléphone ip) BIEN :p

De préférence disponible dans portage, ou avec des ebuilds déjà préparées que je pourrais rajouter manuellement dans l'arbre.

Sinon la méthode du ./configure && make && make install n'est pas a exclure hein  :Smile: . mais bon je préfère toujours privilégier ma chère commande emerge.

Quels logiciels avez vous à me conseiller ?

Cordialement,

Julien

----------

## kwenspc

Wengophone  et/ou Ekiga.

Ce sont tous deux des logiciels open-source, et de bonnes qualités (comparés à cette bouze de skype qui est même pas sip...)

Tous deux fonctionnent très bien avec une webcam. 

J'ai déjà fais des visio conf avec Ekiga et ça pète! (très bonne qualité audio-video, pour la video après tout dépend de la webcam bien ententu)

----------

## jul16ar

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Wengophone  et/ou Ekiga.
> 
> Ce sont tous deux des logiciels open-source, et de bonnes qualités (comparés à cette bouze de skype qui est même pas sip...)
> 
> Tous deux fonctionnent très bien avec une webcam. 
> ...

 

wengophone est masqué par "/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask" (je suis en ~x86), donc je préfère pas forcer pour le moment.

Ekiga, je l'ai installé, mais je me fais jeter lors de l'inscription, je vais essayer de voir ça avec mon fournisseur.

Merci.

----------

## MaKKrO

Tu peux essayer ca 

http://www.counterpath.com/index.php?menu=download

Vu que tu n'a rien contre le ./configure ; make && make install !   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## nykos

Sinon je fais un peu de pub :

http://www.sip-communicator.org

(gratuit et open source bien sûr)

il fait aussi messagerie instantanée

par contre il est encore en cours de développement, mais bon le client SIP fonctionne bien déjà

----------

## moon06

Interface Qt -> Twinkle  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *jul16ar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wengophone est masqué par "/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask" (je suis en ~x86), donc je préfère pas forcer pour le moment.
> 
> 

 

Testes le, ça n'engage à rien. D'autant qu'il n'aura besoin d'aucun autre paquet hard-masqué. Donc tu peus y aller sans crainte: si ça déconne tu le vires et voilà. (jamais eu de problème jusque là sauf à part quelque fois il refuse d'appeller parce que soit-disant que le port est déjà utilisé, un coup de relance et hop)

Pour ton problème avec Ekiga c'est space. C'est sans doute le client le plus stable que j'ai utilisé jusque là  :Neutral:  (tu routes peut-être pas les bons ports ? t'as un modem-routeur je présume?)

Euh sinon les autres produits proposé (tu peus toujours les testés) sont nettement moins aboutis. (pour certains ce sont même que des "msn-like" sur couche SIP sans plus. Même pas de support webcam.)

----------

## yoyo

 *jul16ar wrote:*   

> wengophone est masqué par "/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask" (je suis en ~x86), donc je préfère pas forcer pour le moment.

 A noter un overlay "voip" disponible avec layman. Il y a wengophone dedans il me semble et probablement les autres softs intéressants indiqués par les posts précédents.

Enjoy !

----------

## jul16ar

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *jul16ar wrote:*   
> 
> wengophone est masqué par "/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask" (je suis en ~x86), donc je préfère pas forcer pour le moment.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ayé, j'ai réussi à m'enregistrer avec ekiga  :Smile: 

Je reçois les appels. mais je peux en passer aucun ... plutôt chiant ...

Je n'ai aucun parfeu. et le serveur SIP est actuellement disponible sur le réseau local ce qui limite les soucis. (c'est le serveur SIP de mon école : SUPINFO). Mais bon en théorie à l'extérieur de l'école je devrais pas avoir plus de problème.

Je comprends pas ce qui se passe et le mode --debug de ekiga est pas très verbeux, pas moyen de voir précisément c'est quoi le problème.

J'ai vu avec le service technique pour ma config de ekiga (tout à l'air ok).

Là je suis en pleins mystère... murphy peut être ?

c'est d'autant plus frustrant que dans la classe autour de moi, il y a tout un tas de windowsiens qui utilise xlite, et ça fonctionne.

----------

## jul16ar

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

> Tu peux essayer ca 
> 
> http://www.counterpath.com/index.php?menu=download
> 
> Vu que tu n'a rien contre le ./configure ; make && make install !   

 

sauf que c'est un fichier binaire qui est dans le tar.gz ..  :Sad: 

et c'est franchement pas folichon la version linux de xlite : pas de support du mixeur alsa, plantage surprise, processus fantôme, transparence qui déconne, et j'ai pas réussi a me "register" avec ....

----------

## kwenspc

Space pour ekiga. T'as essayés le site ekiga.org pour avoir plus d'infos sur ton problème (peut-être connu là bas) ?

----------

## jul16ar

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Space pour ekiga. T'as essayés le site ekiga.org pour avoir plus d'infos sur ton problème (peut-être connu là bas) ?

 

La doc d'ekiga.org est pas très bien fournit en ce qui concerne la résolution des problèmes ... snif.

----------

## MaKKrO

 *jul16ar wrote:*   

> .. et j'ai pas réussi a me "register" avec ....

 

Tout le reste je veux bien... j'ai vu ca vite fait...

Par contre, pour le "register"... y'a aucun problemes !!!

----------

## gglaboussole

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *jul16ar wrote:*   wengophone est masqué par "/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask" (je suis en ~x86), donc je préfère pas forcer pour le moment. A noter un overlay "voip" disponible avec layman. Il y a wengophone dedans il me semble et probablement les autres softs intéressants indiqués par les posts précédents.
> 
> Enjoy !

 

+1 ! Il est bien moins buggy que la version officielle de portage.

  C'est celui que j'utilise est j'en suis très satisfait, compatibilité parfaite pour la web cam entre windows et linux, appels vers les fixe à 0,008 cts HT, sms pas chers...(non non je n'ai pas d'actions chez cegetel) un très bon soft, seul bemol : l'absence de sonnerie lorsque l'on t'appelle (ce qui la fou mal pour un téléphone) , après recherches sur le forum wengo c'est une fonction qu'ils n'ont pas encore implémenté pour linux...

----------

## Temet

Ca m'étonne vos histoire parce que la dernière fois que j'ai testé wengophone, il me paraissait être le soft le plus buggué de l'histoire  :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

en tous cas il tourne 24/24 chez moi sans souci et j'ai même résilé le forfait  illimité sur les fixes de mon gsm vu le gain financier...4h de tél = env 2.39 ttc.....

La vesion de portage est effectivement très bugguée, a prendre soit par layman soit directement sut le site, il y a un binaire pour linux : http://www.fr.wengophone.com/index.php/mp_download_wp_lin

----------

## jul16ar

 *Quote:*   

> A noter un overlay "voip" disponible avec layman.

 

j'ai pas très bien compris pour wengophone via layman ?

c'est quoi ? quelqu'un peut me l'expliquer ?

et comment installer wengophone via ce layman ?

----------

## kwenspc

emerges layman, c'est un outil de gestion d'overlay portage. c-a-d des repository d'ebuilds non-officiels. Mais y en a de très bons!

donc layman -a voip

après emerge -s wengophone  et tu devrais avoir celui contenu dans l'overlay voip. Et c'est celui là qu'il faut installer (et sans doute démasquer aussi avant)

----------

## gglaboussole

tu as ce lien sur layman qui est pas mal : http://projects.gunnarwrobel.de/scripts/wiki/layman

----------

## jul16ar

merci beaucoup.

En espérant que maintenant ça fonctionnera avec wengophone  :Smile: 

----------

## jul16ar

Bon j'ai installé wengophone hier.

Mais je trouve pas comment l'utiliser avec un autre compte SIP que mon compte wengo ...

Il me semblait qu'on pouvait l'utiliser pour n'importe quel client SIP.

----------

## gglaboussole

nope....à ma connaissance tu ne peux l'utiliser qu'avec des comptes wengo.

il faut donc que tes correspondants l'installent aussi.

Sinon essaie Ekiga, tu peux te mettre en relation avec des windowsiens utilisant windows messenger (et attention pas msn messenger!)

De compatible avec msn messenger tu n'as que amsn mais malheureusement celui ci ne supporte (pour le moment) que la video et pas l'audio

EDIT: oui c'est vrai ekiga t'a pas réussi...

----------

## jul16ar

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> nope....à ma connaissance tu ne peux l'utiliser qu'avec des comptes wengo.
> 
> il faut donc que tes correspondants l'installent aussi.
> 
> Sinon essaie Ekiga, tu peux te mettre en relation avec des windowsiens utilisant windows messenger (et attention pas msn messenger!)
> ...

 

arf, prise de tête... quelqu'un de ma classe utilise ekiga et ça fonctionne avec lui. J'ai pris ses fichiers de config, modifié le compte SIP pour mettre le mien.

et même problème. donc je commence à me poser des questions sur ma config .... mais j'ai pas compilé iptables. franchement je comprends vraiment pas.

PS: un reboot sous winbouze, ça fonctionne parfaitement avec Xlite.

----------

## Kangourou

 *jul16ar wrote:*   

> arf, prise de tête... quelqu'un de ma classe utilise ekiga et ça fonctionne avec lui. J'ai pris ses fichiers de config, modifié le compte SIP pour mettre le mien.
> 
> et même problème. donc je commence à me poser des questions sur ma config .... mais j'ai pas compilé iptables. franchement je comprends vraiment pas.
> 
> 

 

Tu pourrais me donner la config aussi stp ? Parce que suis aussi à supinfo, et on est 3 dans ma classe à avoir le problème que toi avec ekiga. Je ne sais pas si notre config est correcte...

----------

## supergogol

bonjour,

je suis aussi de supinfo et j'ai le même problème avec ekiga, je peut m'enregistrer, mais une fois que j'essaye de passer des appels, ca sonne une fois puis ça me dit appel impossible. En revanche avec x-lite, l'appel marche mais je n'entend pas mon interlocuteur alors que lui oui !!

je suis en train d'emerger "twinkle", j'vais voir ce que ça donne...

----------

## jul16ar

Oh déjà deux personnes de supinfo sur ce forum. ça fait plaisir !

vous êtes dans quelle classe et quel site ?

moi IS1A Paris.

Sinon ça me rassure un petit peu que vous ayez les mêmes problèmes que moi.

Enfin moi ça ne sonne pas du tout. Quand j'appelle c'est indiqué : "Appel rejeté par le destinataire" quasi-immédiatement.

Mais je reçois parfaitement les appels.

J'ai remonté l'info au SIS. j'attends une réponse..

EDIT : si vous faisiez pareil (je parle de remonter l'info au sis), pi être qu'ils se bougeraient un peu plus savoir ce qu'il se passe.

Par contre ce qui est très chiant c'est que ekiga est pas très verbeux dans les logs et c'est assez génant pour voir ce qu'il se passe.

----------

## supergogol

re,

je suis en PS2 à paris   :Very Happy: 

j'ai le même message que toi. Ce matin par contre, impossible de m'enregistrer ! je n'ai pas pu tester twinkle mais il à par l'air trop mal.

je fais suivre au SIS aussi...

----------

## Kangourou

IS1 Toulouse pour ma part   :Smile: 

J'ai des problèmes de wifi sous linux en ce moment (ipw3945 à la con   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) donc j'ai pas pu faire beaucoup de tests pour le moment, mais je contacterai le SIS aussi.

----------

